# problemita de nada

## CGentooS

De nuevo hola otra vez (no paro tios detras de un problema otro)

Esto me ocurre al intentar emerger el tetex, sabe alguien que puede ser?, o alguien lo tiene instalado?

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 100, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Como alternativa desearia que me dijerais un buen programita para escribir directamente en latex sin tener que instalar tetex

----------

## acoromi

Mira que no sea problemas de locales, como pasa con el emerge del perl

----------

## CGentooS

Buenas, por si alguien le interesa he instalado TeTex metiendo el bison 1.28 y la ultima version de libwww.

----------

## sqtz

Cuando me encuentro con problemas de este tipo desactivo las variables de entorno que manejan los locales. De esta forma:

```
unset LANGUAGE

unset LANG

unset LC_ALL

```

y ya no hay problema  :Smile: 

----------

